# 7.3 Turbo IDI VS 5.4 gasser



## Dobber (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello,

first off i would like to applaud you guys on the awesome website! anyway, on to buisness.
I am 21 years old and am attempting to start my own plowing buisness to earn some money on the side. i also enjoy it alot from the years i worked landscaping. as you can see from my signature, i have a few trucks. my question is which to use as my first plow truck. i have a 1994 f250 extended cab long bed with the 7.3 Turbo IDI, 5spd stick, manual 4x4,4.10 gears and pretty decent narrow snow tires. the mileage on the truck is 264xxxk but the engine was replaced by the previous owner, mileage unknown. runs like a raped ape ( a friend of mine turned the fuel pump up a half turn and its faster that my old mustang) and gets something like 22mpg combined city highway.
the second vheicle that i was considering is my 2001 F250 Regular cab long bed with the 5.4 v8 (the gutless wonder) 4spd auto, manual 4x4, 4.10 gears and rather crappy (imo) snow tires, BFG all terrains. the truck gets somewhere between 10-14 mpg combined depending on how i drive. 

i was wondering which one to outfit as my plow truck. i would appreciate all your opinions and your experience on the matter. also the reasons why you gave the recomendation would be apreciated. 

thank you for your time and knowladge. 

~Joe

PS: sorry about the spelling!
PSS: please dont turn this into a spam on my fuel economy ratings, unless you are going to help me improve them. ive seen it happen on a million other forums.


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

i would take the 5.4 due to being a automatic and regular cab..Makes it alot easier to plow with. The 5.4 is actually pretty good with a plow on it.. Alot of people dont like to put a plow on a diesel due to the weight of the motor already.But its all personal preference and what truck u feel more comfortable in..


----------



## Dobber (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks 06FX4Blizzard!

I have been driving the 5.4 for a year and i just bought the 7.3 a few weeks ago(always wanted a diesel) and this is my first stick. I think i have adjusted to it pretty well though, and it was a granny grunt 1st anyway so no gas clutch feathering it just goes. does that in second too. when i worked at the landscaping company ( 2 years) i drove everything from the crummiest 80's GMC2500 with a 350 to a louisville 8000 tandem axle (that was only a little illegal on my chauffers lisence) to a huge ford payloader. Im not trying to brag about my meagre skills to you guys, im just saying what ive done so that i dont come off as some really dumb kid. just a regular dumb one!

~Joe

PS: the 5.4 has 70,k miles on it and if i dont put a plow on im gonna sell it


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

id put it on the 5.4 you dont need a ton of power to plow snow, plus the 01 is newer less miles and is shorter.


----------



## BoulderBronco (Aug 20, 2003)

Like they said. The 5.4 is fine for plowing, automatic tranny and reg cab. Perfect plow truck.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Well the diesel will outplow the gasser anyday while getting 50% better fuel economy or more. 

Unfortunately you would probably be doing a lot of shifting. I would consider the types of areas you will be plowing and decide whether or not you want to be shifting, steering, and operating the plow controls with two hands, when you almost need three.

I'd sell them both and pick up a diesel with an auto. Or even trade somebody for one.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I've driven a 5.4 in a 350 dump, I thought it had plenty of power plowing and hauling. It sure likes gas though. Buy this put it on and make some money. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92388


----------



## Dobber (Dec 8, 2009)

hey thanks guys. its help full to have pro's give you advice on even basic stuff like that. there is a 86 f250 by me with a c6 and 460. its a 4x4. was kinda thinking about buying it and using it instead of the 01 since a whole new motor and trans is like 500 bucks on craigslist. alot easier to work on too. i could sell the 01 and get like 8k for it since of the miles. would the 460 truck be worse on fuel than the 5.4 if driven conservitavely? i was thinking that bigger motor+more torque= less work for engine and better overall performance under a load. just a thought to have more $$$ to put foreward. 

thanks guys and what do you think???

~Joe


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

460 are worst than 5.4L

They get 5-10 mpg.

5.4L get 11-17 mpg depend how you drive.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

The 460's are excessively thirsty but are also VERRRRRRRRRY powerful. If you jump on it with the 460,,,,you mind as well just drill a hole in your fuel tank,,,literally, but thye are awesome engines,,,simple and simply powerful.


----------



## Dobber (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah, thats pretty much what i thought i was gonna hear. i guess things dont get a reputation for nothing. would it make an OK backup truck? im only gonna be able to use one at a time anyways, so... 
and i think you are giving me some pretty good advice on that JDiepstra, i just realized that i can get all the body parts rust free for that truck for next to nothing... rust free ford, that will turn a head. im gonna sell the stick and get an auto if its better than swapping. 

i appreciate everyones advice on going with the 5.4, but the prices these things are going for on craigslist right now with more miles and worse shape than mine is looking like i can make a profit of this truck from what i paid for it, and i could use that kind of money to get a different regualr cab auto truck, plow and salter all in one fell swoop, and make some $$$ of the diesel for gas, insurance and material in one fell swoop. i just remembered why i hate them gutless pigs on my way home from work today. i really do appreciate all your help though plowsite

~Joe


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

On the blue line above use the search function.
Search ; _Plowing with a manual transmission_
It will give you tips on plowing with a Manual Trans. It will save your clutch and sanity.


----------

